# open reduction of dislocated total hip arthroplasty



## boyett (Jan 12, 2015)

i need a little help please. 

procedure is open reduction of dislocated total hip arthroplasty with revision of femoral side.

please let me know if i should code the unlisted code(27299) due to there not being any open post arthroplasty codes. 

also what would the comparable code be.

thank you in advance i appreciate any help


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 13, 2015)

Without reading the op note it's hard to tell you what code to use.  IF the physician actually did a revision of the femoral component  you could look at code 27138 (revision of total hip arthroplasty; femoral component only, with or without allograft).  Read the op note and see if this code reflects what was done.


----------



## boyett (Jan 13, 2015)

thank you !!! after reading the op note it does constitute the 27138. thank you for that direction


----------

